# sprearing carp



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

so i am off to try mi hand a spearing carp this afternoon they are up and rolling on the shallws here 

i was out fishing yeaterday and saw so many i got the bug and bought a spear yeasterday

anyone have any expirience with this 


i have a couple guys at work that tell me smoked carp is the best and one that said i i spear them he would smoke them of cource keeping some for himself.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I've eaten carp cleaned with removal of the mudline... but never smoked carp.

Oh, and the carp I had was cooked with sausage which took the "carp taste" out of it.

Been a long time though.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

In my youth, a friend and me tried spearing carp in the shallows when they were 'rolling'. We'de wade in the water, or swim along and see the carp close enough, we'de aim and set the spear. We got some huge ones over 20 pounds that way.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Never tried spearing, but I bowfish for them all the time. I don't eat the ones I shoot, due to contamination from the arrow, and I usually start in the morning and don't get done until sundown. Never smoked one, but every once I poach one, and flake the meat off, and use the meat in a fairly spicy recipe.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I have done it . There is nothing like a 20 lbs carp on the end of a pole. Be careful so they don't whoop you. I like mine presure cooked and then treat them like salmon. I like the patties that you make with them.


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

A friend of mine used to grind the carp like hamburger, then mix 50-50 with hamburger.
Then he made "hamburger patties" and cooked them on the outdoor grill.

Eaten just like hamburgers and VERY TASTY!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Eat Carp all the time.Just make sure you cut the Mud Vein out.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i din't get any friday the air and water temp had dropped because of a big thunderstorm thursday night and they were only rolling on the sunny side of the channel i can't go over there private docks 

but i will try this afternoon 

the mud vien where is it , what am i looking for


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well got one on the first throw 

about 24 inches long


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've seen people use step ladders set in shallow water so they could look down easier. Also polarized sunglasses if you have a pair.

You might even try scattering some canned corn or peas around.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the mud vien where is it , what am i looking for


That's the black stripe down the side of them. More properly called lateral stripe. It's not meat but a lot of nerves and so on.

Used to spear lots of carp in the 1960s but most fun ever was to catch them in the shallows and use a 2x4. After a long session of spawning, sometimes could find a tired female with 2 or 3 smaller males on each side of her. Smack that 2x4 down just right and maybe get 3 or 4 at a time! Had to be right in the water with them and then they'd accept me as just another splashing carp. 

I was doing that one time on Lake Wisconsin north of Merrimac in 1962. It was just for fun and to simply toss them up on the bank for the mink and foxes. Two guys from Milwaukee came into the bay with a big boat and was willing to take every one I had. Traded several hundred pounds of carp for a 6-pack of Miller's!

There was mention of grinding them? You betcha! Mixed with a bit of sage, onion, and bread crumbs, you've got some great fish patty material. 

Martin


----------

